# Velo plugs on Velocity A23 rims ?



## Chocolatebike (Feb 28, 2011)

Is anyone using the plugs with these rims ?
The well in the centre of the rim looks to be too deep and narrow to get the plugs in to me.
Also, if it works, do I need red or yellow ?

TIA.


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

No go. Matt at Velocity said that they to do not recommend it, simply because of the bed shape.


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

That must be on the newer version. I have older ones and the red version works great.


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

krisdrum said:


> That must be on the newer version. I have older ones and the red version works great.


Me too.


----------



## kyamei (Aug 11, 2011)

I built up a set of wheels using A23s. One rim had the older style bed (made in aus), the other had the newer style (made in the us). Red plugs worked well on the older style, but part of the spoke hole would creep out from under the plug on the newer style.


----------



## Clipped_in (May 5, 2011)

krisdrum said:


> That must be on the newer version. I have older ones and the red version works great.


Same here


----------



## justslow (Aug 1, 2011)

I have the new USA rims. The red plugs took a bit of push to get them seated. Tried velox tape first, but it made for a tough time getting the tire on.


----------



## Chocolatebike (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback.
The rims I have are US production and they were made in October 2012 (some head scratching 'til I realised that y'all write down dates differently to us :wink5: ).

Looks like I'll be using rim tape unless I can persuade a plug in there.
I'll post pics of the wheels when they're built.

.


----------



## Bianchi-001 (Nov 3, 2012)

I have two sets of Velocity A23's. Both of them are new USA model rims. I'm using "red" plugs in all of them and they installed fine and very pleased with them. Once you muse them you'll never use rim tape again! I have a few extra and if you PM me I'll send them to you free if charge so you can check them out for yourself.


----------



## Chocolatebike (Feb 28, 2011)

Bianchi-001 said:


> I have two sets of Velocity A23's. Both of them are new USA model rims. I'm using "red" plugs in all of them and they installed fine and very pleased with them. Once you muse them you'll never use rim tape again! I have a few extra and if you PM me I'll send them to you free if charge so you can check them out for yourself.


That's a very kind offer, thanks !
Just be aware that I'm in the UK and it might be cheaper all round if I source a couple of plugs locally (unless you're over here as well).
I'll PM you.

Thanks again,

Andrew

.


----------



## xjbaylor (Dec 28, 2006)

I have red veloplugs in my "Made in the USA" A23's and, like others, the fit is less than ideal. They work, but are not as flush to the rim as on other rims. I have been fine with it running CX pressures, but decided that I will probably replace it with Stan's tape if I decide to run those wheels at higher pressures on the road. YMMV, etc.


----------



## SBH1973 (Nov 21, 2002)

Is it something with 23mm rims in general? Both the Archetype and the BHS c472w (yes, yes, it's a Kinlin XC279, but hey, I got them here first!) are also in between red and yellow - neither really fits well.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Why plugs? they cost $13 for 72, not bad, but why spend that kind of money when rim tape is close to same weight and cost less, and they won't accidentally fall when you try to fix a flat on the side of the road and can't find it to put it back in!


----------



## eickmewg (Feb 11, 2012)

I have a set of Velocity A23 wheels with Velocity hubs with the Pro build. I had many problems with rim strips and Velox rim tape sliding around while mounting tires with resultant flats when the spoke holes were exposed. Tried Veloplugs, the red variety, and they worked great. They were a somewhat tight fit but the all went into the spoke holes nicely and they also made tire mounting quite easy. I've had the wheels about a year so I don't know if the are the old or the new rim type. I must admit that paying $15 for 50 cents of red plastic is kinda steep! But they work.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

eickmewg said:


> I have a set of Velocity A23 wheels with Velocity hubs with the Pro build. I had many problems with rim strips and Velox rim tape sliding around while mounting tires with resultant flats when the spoke holes were exposed. Tried Veloplugs, the red variety, and they worked great. They were a somewhat tight fit but the all went into the spoke holes nicely and they also made tire mounting quite easy. I've had the wheels about a year so I don't know if the are the old or the new rim type. I must admit that paying $15 for 50 cents of red plastic is kinda steep! But they work.


I've never heard of any one having problems with tape, what you said makes no sense.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

froze said:


> Why plugs? they cost $13 for 72, not bad, but why spend that kind of money when rim tape is close to same weight and cost less, and they won't accidentally fall when you try to fix a flat on the side of the road and can't find it to put it back in!


Because some tires (tyres) are such a [email protected]#$h to install that tape makes it just a little too tight. The plugs give the tire a mm or two of extra space.

I do find it amusing that Velocity says VELOCITY Velo Plugs won't work on some VELOCITY rims.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

PlatyPius said:


> Because some tires (tyres) are such a [email protected]#$h to install that tape makes it just a little too tight. The plugs give the tire a mm or two of extra space.
> 
> I do find it amusing that Velocity says VELOCITY Velo Plugs won't work on some VELOCITY rims.


Right, but that's why they make 10mm wide tape so it just cover the holes, if your using the right width tape you should have any problems. I've heard on forums from others, and had a friend that removed a tire on the road after a flat and a plug came out and got lost; after my friend told me this story I told him to carry a couple spare plugs. My friend switched over to plugs from tape and he can't tell the difference in tire installation, he never could give me a good reason for the switch!


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

froze said:


> Right, but that's why they make 10mm wide tape so it just cover the holes, if your using the right width tape you should have any problems. I've heard on forums from others, and had a friend that removed a tire on the road after a flat and a plug came out and got lost; after my friend told me this story I told him to carry a couple spare plugs. My friend switched over to plugs from tape and he can't tell the difference in tire installation, he never could give me a good reason for the switch!


The problem with using 10mm tape is that it *barely* covers the holes. I've seen a whole lot of 10mm tape bunched up on one side with spoke holes exposed. Tight tires push it to one side as they're being installed. It also just seems to migrate on its own after a while.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

PlatyPius said:


> The problem with using 10mm tape is that it *barely* covers the holes. I've seen a whole lot of 10mm tape bunched up on one side with spoke holes exposed. Tight tires push it to one side as they're being installed. It also just seems to migrate on its own after a while.


I'm not denying your experience, but my experience is different from yours, I haven't ever seen that happen in 40 years of riding either with my own wheels or others I've seen. The fact I've never seen it caught me surprise when you mentioned it!! I have seen 10mm rubber and plastic strips do that and shift around, not sure why some rim manufactures back in the 80's even used those strips.

By the way, there was at least two guys on a forum that had problems with the plugs that made it MORE difficult to install his tire, not less; see: Anyone had this problem with rim plugs?... [Archive] - Bike Forums

I hate to sound weird, but you all should be use to that! Anywho, I can't help to think that the only reason tape would move is by improper preparation and application, then perhaps as the tape got to be several years old maybe, but I've never seen that even then, right on up to replacement time, which the tape lasts so long it may take 10 years for the tape to get to the point of replacement. I've used different brands of tape over the years and never had any issue with any brand so I can't see that as being a brand specific problem like I do with glueless patches. (I only use Park and Specialized glueless patches and those have never failed in 20 years of use while others have).

But I would advise that if you're going to use the plugs to carry a couple with you just in case while attempting to fix a flat that you accidentally don't lose one or two if they should fall out. My understanding is too that those plugs should only be used with deep aero rims where the nips are well countersunked.

Another thing, I use to know a guy that all he did was to go the el cheapo route, he used 3M filament packing tape! It must of worked because he used it for all the years I knew him, and he got that idea from another rider who did it. I also heard some used electrical tape but I wouldn't advise it, it doesn't stick as well, leaves a goo behind, and will stretch when the tube gets pressurized. I carry a bit of duct tape with me when I ride, in a pinch I could cut off a small strip and use it to cover a hole or two or more if I ever did have a strip issue. The only time I ever had a strip issue is when I waited too many years before replacing it, I had a flat on the road once after a 12 year old strip failed in one section...duct tape to the rescue. A lot of LBS mechanics recommend changing the tape with every new tire, that's just plain nuts and a waste of money.


----------



## Clipped_in (May 5, 2011)

froze said:


> By the way, there was at least two guys on a forum that had problems with the plugs that made it MORE difficult to install his tire, not less; see: Anyone had this problem with rim plugs?... [Archive] - Bike Forums


That was an interesting read. All that talk about rim jobs and butt plugs made me blush.:blush2::aureola:


----------



## oldroadie_nc (Mar 10, 2011)

I installed the red Veloplugs on Velocity Aerohead rims and rode them for many thousands of mile with zero spoke-hole related flats, and never lost a plug during a roadside repair. I've recently built a wheelset with HED C2s which, with somewhat larger spoke holes, required the yellow Veloplugs. After >1500 miles, no flats at all, so I'd say the Veloplugs work. They certainly do make tire installation easier.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Clipped_in said:


> That was an interesting read. All that talk about rim jobs and butt plugs made me blush.:blush2::aureola:


I think the one poster had excessive gas thus the need for butt plugs.


----------



## slowdave (Nov 29, 2005)

I have had issues with rim tape slipping and exposing spoke holes. I also have had trouble with very thin tape and offset drilling methods. I have used velo plugs red and yellow in my rims for years, expensive yes but I have used them on different rims after wearing the rims out and relacing to the same hub. What do though is to install the plugs then wrap the rim with one layer of elec tape. This means no lost plugs and gives my a margin more room to install continentals or veloflex on campagnolo rims without the need for tyre levers or massive thumb blisters.


----------



## Chocolatebike (Feb 28, 2011)

Not that it's particularly relevant to my OP but I've got the wheels and I'm very happy with them.
Pictures are worth a thousand words (and any chance to show wheel bling):-


13-03-28 Dirty Disco Hope hubs Velocity A23 by Chocolatebike1, on Flickr


DSC_0280 by Chocolatebike1, on Flickr


DSC_0276 by Chocolatebike1, on Flickr

Back OT, the rims are taped.

.


----------



## Enoch562 (May 13, 2010)

froze said:


> I use to know a guy that all he did was to go the el cheapo route, he used 3M filament packing tape! It must of worked because he used it for all the years I knew him, and he got that idea from another rider who did it. I also heard some used electrical tape but I wouldn't advise it, it doesn't stick as well,



I've been using filament/shipping tape for years with excellant results. It weighs next to nothing. One layer seems to work fine. Makes tire changes easy since it doesn't take up any room, even if you use 2 layers for added security. The 3M tape is the best. Electrical tape is a "No GO". It stretches too much.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Enoch562 said:


> I've been using filament/shipping tape for years with excellant results. It weighs next to nothing. One layer seems to work fine. Makes tire changes easy since it doesn't take up any room, even if you use 2 layers for added security. The 3M tape is the best. Electrical tape is a "No GO". It stretches too much.


I wonder if your the guy I knew? He is old now, and your name is Enoch!


----------



## Enoch562 (May 13, 2010)

I doubt it, and I'm only 51, but most of the guys I ride with are 10-15 years younger than me. They say I'm a Prius, not real fast, but I can get alot of miles out of a tank of gas.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Enoch562 said:


> I doubt it, and I'm only 51, but most of the guys I ride with are 10-15 years younger than me. They say I'm a Prius, not real fast, but I can get alot of miles out of a tank of gas.


Oh, well don't feel bad, at least you're riding. I use to race, but that was far too many moons ago, now I'm slow too. I don't care though, it's just fun for me now instead of work. When I retire in 10 years and have the time to devote more to cycling I'm going back to do some senior racing. I am slowly, and I mean slowly preparing for that with getting equipment to help me when the time comes. I have decided on a new bike, the first new bike bike purchase since 88! I found a brand new Lynskey on sale (for just a few hundred more then the Motobecane I was going to get!) and will be ordering it at the end of the month, so that will be my training and eventual racing bike. It's a little heavier at 17.5 pounds then I could get with a CF bike, but I want the bike to last forever and since I'm not racing for money or pink slips I don't care! And I got a heart rate monitor for the bike last week so I can train in the zone. And with my new job I'm getting I will be off all summer so I can tour on my touring bike and train on the racing bike, it's all looking rather good.


----------



## CliffordK (Jun 6, 2014)

I bought a set of Velocity Aerohead OC rims. Anyway, I'm a little worried that the spoke holes come awfully close to the edge of the rim which could make them problematic for rim tape.

So, I saw some of these plugs and decided to order a set. 

Hopefully they'll go on without too much hassle.

Anyway, it seems like an interesting idea. I remember a person earlier had posted that he was having problems with the rim tape on a rim (not sure which one) not quite giving adequate protection to the tube.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

CliffordK said:


> I bought a set of Velocity Aerohead OC rims. Anyway, I'm a little worried that the spoke holes come awfully close to the edge of the rim which could make them problematic for rim tape.
> 
> So, I saw some of these plugs and decided to order a set.
> 
> ...


Everything that I read says those plugs won't work with those rims, and Velocity web site says to use tape and not veloplugs: Velocity - A23 O/C - 700c - MSW


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

froze said:


> Everything that I read says those plugs won't work with those rims, and Velocity web site says to use tape and not veloplugs: Velocity - A23 O/C - 700c - MSW


They are different rims. Aerohead (narrow) vs. A23 (wide). I have veloplugs in my pre-redesign A23s and they work great!


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

CliffordK said:


> I bought a set of Velocity Aerohead OC rims. Anyway, I'm a little worried that the spoke holes come awfully close to the edge of the rim which could make them problematic for rim tape.
> 
> So, I saw some of these plugs and decided to order a set.
> 
> ...


I have a set of the older, Australian-built A23s, and a set of the newer Florida-built ones, with an O/C in the rear.

Veloplugs work just fine in the Aussie rims. 

I haven't tried them in the non-O/C Florida rim. 

They certainly do *not* work at all in the Florida O/C rim. Ordinary rim tape won't work either. You need to use two wraps of 21mm tubeless rim tape, even if you're using tubes. I used Stan's yellow.


----------



## CliffordK (Jun 6, 2014)

:nonod:

Hmmm, I guess I should have read the directions... were there any directions?

Yes, I realize the Aerohead is a slightly different rim than the A23, but as I was looking for info and reviews on the Velo plugs, this popped up.

And, of course, the OC is a completely different beast.

I already ordered some of the plugs, but it will be a few days before they come in. I still think it will worth experimenting, even if I have to trim the plugs down slightly.

Thanks for the suggestion of the tubeless rim tape. I saw a note somewhere about somebody using packing tape (I assume that with stranded reinforcement) as rim tape too, although I don't remember which rim it was for.

For now, I found some used non-sticky plasticy 32H rim tape that I stuck in the rim. The previous 32H dimples seem to be holding it in about the right spot.


----------



## hfc (Jan 24, 2003)

I've been using the red plugs on my Aeroheads for about 5-6 years. No problems.


----------



## Runningknows (Jul 31, 2014)

*after a couple of years, problems....*

Stumbled upon this after getting a slow leak.... I have the US-made A23's and have been using veloplugs for a couple of years with no hassle, until now. Got the slow leak, located that hole, and it was on the rim side. A close look at all the plugs show that the edges are creeping exposing the sharp edges of the holes on most of the plugs. Back to rim tape, I suppose....


----------



## CliffordK (Jun 6, 2014)

What do you mean that the edges are creeping? 

With the Velo plugs in place, you could probably use a very light-duty rim tape over the top.


----------



## Runningknows (Jul 31, 2014)

CliffordK said:


> What do you mean that the edges are creeping?
> 
> With the Velo plugs in place, you could probably use a very light-duty rim tape over the top.


Best pic I can get, but they're all pretty much this way.... this is using 'cross tires (and somewhat firm 'cross pressures)... trouble with using rim tape is that they're the opposite sides and would require pretty wide rim tape.


----------



## CliffordK (Jun 6, 2014)

Thanks,

It looks like there is a tubeless and a standard A23, or perhaps USA (like you have) and Australian (with smooth curve). And, ordering rims online, one may not be able to trust which ones will get mailed.















Good notes about tubless A23 here.

I think I'd try something like 1/2" electrical tape over the top of the velo plugs, but it all depends on what you want. Or. perhaps 5/8" electrical tape if you can find it.


----------



## Runningknows (Jul 31, 2014)

Yep... it's the USA version..... and no, not online, but from our distributor (I work at a bike shop)...


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

CliffordK said:


> ordering rims online, one may not be able to trust which ones will get mailed.


They would have to be VERY old stock. Velocity shut down production a couple of years ago while they moved manufacturing to Florida. They shut it down again last autumn when they switched aluminum suppliers. Travis at Velocity is very open and forthcoming about this stuff when you email Velocity's customer service address.


----------



## seely (Feb 13, 2007)

Definitely looks like our tubeless-ready US A23, which we don't recommend using with Veloplugs. For whatever reason, it seems like 1 in 10 users will experience what's happening with @Runningknows plugs. 

The corporate answer is to use 2 layers of 21mm tape, either ours or Stan's. 

@brucew, sadly, Travis left us for Colorado (can't really blame him) but if you ever need anything feel free to contact me at seely [at] velocityusa.com


----------



## CliffordK (Jun 6, 2014)

brucew said:


> They would have to be VERY old stock. Velocity shut down production a couple of years ago while they moved manufacturing to Florida. They shut it down again last autumn when they switched aluminum suppliers.


Just looking on the internet, there are more A23 rims that show a round profile than the drop-center tubeless profile.

Amazon.com : Velocity A23 Alloy Rim - 700c x 20/23, 20H, White MSW : Bike Rims : Sports & Outdoors
Amazon.com : Velocity A23 Rim - 700c, 32h, Silver MSW : Bike Rims : Sports & Outdoors
Velocity A23 700C Bicycle Rim (100089100) at CambriaBike.com
Universal Cycles -- Velocity A23 Rim
Velocity A23 Rim | Wrench Science Track Bike Components

But, it is possible that the vendors have never updated their ads when stock changed.


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

seely said:


> @brucew, sadly, Travis left us for Colorado (can't really blame him) but if you ever need anything feel free to contact me at seely [at] velocityusa.com


Thanks. Will do.


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

CliffordK said:


> But, it is possible that the vendors have never updated their ads when stock changed.


Lazy advertisers is my thought.


----------



## Runningknows (Jul 31, 2014)

seely said:


> Definitely looks like our tubeless-ready US A23, which we don't recommend using with Veloplugs. For whatever reason, it seems like 1 in 10 users will experience what's happening with @Runningknows plugs.
> 
> The corporate answer is to use 2 layers of 21mm tape, either ours or Stan's.
> 
> @brucew, sadly, Travis left us for Colorado (can't really blame him) but if you ever need anything feel free to contact me at seely [at] velocityusa.com


yep.... had gotten these from our Oly rep, and probably didn't specify clearly which A23's... maybe now's the time to go tubeless! Incidentally, the reason I went with the plugs in the first place was I was having problems getting the beads to seat when I ran road tires when they were taped, another issue that would probably be eliminated going tubeless... thanks for the advice. Otherwise they've been great hoops (the front wheel survived a run-in with a parallel grate with just a minor ding).


----------



## Rlipsco (Apr 20, 2015)

I have the new A23 rims and had the same rim tape issues as others e.g. sliding around due to tight install, not covering the offset holes and flats. I live in the mountains 50 miles to the nearest bike store, so when I had a double flat miles out from home and no cell reception I snapped and almost tossed the wheels off a cliff. However, some nice ladies in a Jeep came by and offered me a ride so I took it. I got home and ripped the Velo tape out and used electrical tape stretched tight for 3 wraps (middle, side, side) to get good coverage and I learned to put the tires on starting opposite the valve as the base of the valve is just enough to not seat the tire into the bead and makes for a very tight install. I been riding the electrical tape now since Jan. and no issues yet and so far the most miles I have ridden on these rims without a flat. I think I will try the Velo plugs next as my tape days are probably numbered. I don't know about others but it takes at least 90 to 100 lbs of pressure to seat the tire on the rims. They pop into place.


----------



## seely (Feb 13, 2007)

Rlipsco said:


> I have the new A23 rims and had the same rim tape issues as others e.g. sliding around due to tight install, not covering the offset holes and flats. I live in the mountains 50 miles to the nearest bike store, so when I had a double flat miles out from home and no cell reception I snapped and almost tossed the wheels off a cliff. However, some nice ladies in a Jeep came by and offered me a ride so I took it. I got home and ripped the Velo tape out and used electrical tape stretched tight for 3 wraps (middle, side, side) to get good coverage and I learned to put the tires on starting opposite the valve as the base of the valve is just enough to not seat the tire into the bead and makes for a very tight install. I been riding the electrical tape now since Jan. and no issues yet and so far the most miles I have ridden on these rims without a flat. I think I will try the Velo plugs next as my tape days are probably numbered. I don't know about others but it takes at least 90 to 100 lbs of pressure to seat the tire on the rims. They pop into place.


Velotape or Velox? There should be little to no possibility of Velotape ever shifting.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

seely said:


> Velotape or Velox? There should be little to no possibility of Velotape ever shifting.


I've never had Velox shift either.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Rlipsco said:


> I have the new A23 rims and had the same rim tape issues as others e.g. sliding around due to tight install, not covering the offset holes and flats. I live in the mountains 50 miles to the nearest bike store, so when I had a double flat miles out from home and no cell reception I snapped and almost tossed the wheels off a cliff. However, some nice ladies in a Jeep came by and offered me a ride so I took it. I got home and ripped the Velo tape out and used electrical tape stretched tight for 3 wraps (middle, side, side) to get good coverage and I learned to put the tires on starting opposite the valve as the base of the valve is just enough to not seat the tire into the bead and makes for a very tight install. I been riding the electrical tape now since Jan. and no issues yet and so far the most miles I have ridden on these rims without a flat. I think I will try the Velo plugs next as my tape days are probably numbered. I don't know about others but it takes at least 90 to 100 lbs of pressure to seat the tire on the rims. They pop into place.


Velo plugs will not work for all rims, you have to check with your manufacture. According to the internet if your A23 rims are made in the USA the red Velo plugs will work, if not they won't. See this for a discussion on that: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/wheels-tires/velo-plugs-velocity-a23-rims-301879.html


----------



## Rlipsco (Apr 20, 2015)

Sorry about that, I used the Velox tape from BHS. I am glad you never had issues, but for me the tape was too thick and I need a lower profile tape. Maybe my Vittoria tires are just tight??? Many people have the same issues for it to be user error. I have never had these kind of problems before. Putting the tires on starting opposite the valve is the best way for me to avoid tape movement as it creates so much more slack that I can put the tires on without levers.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

I've never had tape movement in over 40 years of using the stuff. The only time I had tape movement was when I bought a bike that came with a plastic band, and kids bikes that use the rubber bands. I've even removed part of the tape to some work on a rim and replaced it and still never moved.

Rox Ultralight rim tape is the thinnest tape that I know of, but I use to use that tape years ago and it needs to be replaced every year or the tape will collapse and cause a spoke to poke through it and flat the tire.

Keep in mind, a tight fitting tire is NOT a bad thing! What you scream? Exactly what I said. If a tire is tight fitting then in the event of sudden air loss that tire is less likely to come off the rim vs a loose fitting tire that could cause you to crash and burn due to it coming off fast. Also keep in mind that a new (folding) tire will be harder to install initially, but once it's been on the rim for a month it's not so bad; a solid bead (non folding) tire uses a steel bead and those go on and off the same when new or 5 years old!


----------

